# Aide achat 1er iPhone



## maxime44 (26 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage de remplacer, dans les prochaines semaines, mon xperia Z3 vieillissant. Je pense me tourner vers un iPhone, ce sera une première pour ma part.

J'hésite entre l'iPhone 7 128Go et l'iPhone 8 64Go.
Je voudrais savoir lequel à la meilleure autonomie, j'ai pu lire que le 8 avait une batterie plus petite...
et que le 7 avait aussi quelques problèmes au niveau de l'autonomie...
Donc pour le coup, je ne sais pas lequel prendre...

Je ne suis pas intéréssé par les version Plus, trop grand à mon goût.

Que me conseillez-vous ? Merci d'avance.

Maxime


----------



## Azureus89 (26 Novembre 2017)

Salut
J’ai actuellement un 7 128 Go et je compte regarder du côté androïd
A cause de l’autonomie de batterie qui est catastrophique...je suis dégoûté car habitué à Apple mais la c’est trop ...iOS 11 a fait du mal 
Je tiens 4h30 4h45! Et je n’es aucun réseau sociaux je consulte seulement Instagram sans m’y attarder et un peu de YouTube 
Fuis franchement


----------



## Madalvée (26 Novembre 2017)

Pour un premier achat, le SE a tout d'un grand, et je tiens une journée avec. L'essentiel est de prendre le plus de Go possible, on en a jamais assez pour la fonction iPod. Mais j'attendrais la mise à jour…


----------



## maxime44 (27 Novembre 2017)

Salut Azureus, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un problème sur le 7, mais il me semblait que c'était plutôt isolé ? C'est aussi le cas des iPhone 7 récemment produits ?

Merci pour le conseil Madalvée, mais je pensais prendre un écran d'au moins 4,7 pouces. Le SE me paraît vraiment petit. J'ai actuellement un Xperia Z3 de 5 pouces, je ne voudrais pas avoir un écran trop petit.

Il y en a ici qui ont un iPhone 8 et qui pourraient m'éclairer sur son autonomie ?

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## jmaubert (27 Novembre 2017)

maxime44 a dit:


> Salut Azureus, j'ai vu qu'il y avait un problème sur le 7, mais il me semblait que c'était plutôt isolé ? C'est aussi le cas des iPhone 7 récemment produits ?
> 
> Merci pour le conseil Madalvée, mais je pensais prendre un écran d'au moins 4,7 pouces. Le SE me paraît vraiment petit. J'ai actuellement un Xperia Z3 de 5 pouces, je ne voudrais pas avoir un écran trop petit.
> 
> ...


J'ai eu le 7 et le 8. L'autonomie était bonne sur le 7 et supérieure ( 1h ou 2h en plus ) sur le 8 avec la même utilisation. Disons que je tenais entre 28 et 30 heures en arrivant à 25% de batterie.


----------



## Ben5988 (27 Novembre 2017)

Sur l'iphone 8 plus il y a une très bonne autonomie, journée de 18h avec environ 5h de netflix en 4g, 3h d'appel + navigation internet et a la fin de journée il me reste un peu plus de 30% avec mon ancien iphone 7 je devais le recharger en milieu de journée avec la même utilisation


----------



## maxime44 (27 Novembre 2017)

Ok, merci pour ces retours d'expérience !
Il serait donc plus judicieux de prendre le 8.
Je vais encore réfléchir avant de me lancer


----------



## jmaubert (27 Novembre 2017)

maxime44 a dit:


> Ok, merci pour ces retours d'expérience !
> Il serait donc plus judicieux de prendre le 8.
> Je vais encore réfléchir avant de me lancer


Le 8 a également " l'avantage " de la recharge sans fil


----------



## maxime44 (27 Novembre 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> Le 8 a également " l'avantage " de la recharge sans fil



Oui c'est vrai, cela m'apparait plus comme étant un "gadget", mais bon pourquoi pas ^^ à voir à l'usage.
Le plus important pour moi, c'était d'avoir des avis sur l'autonomie du téléphone. 
Je sais que ce n'est pas le point fort des iPhones, donc je voulais prendre "le meilleur" des deux.
Mon xperia tient à peine 1/2 journée en utilisation normale (consultation mail, navigation et réseaux sociaux), je ne voudrais pas me retrouver dans la même situation avec un nouveau mobile 

Qu'en est-il de ios 11 ? Il y a des bugs sur le 8 comme sur les autres iphones ? Ou ça été mieux géré ?


----------



## jmaubert (27 Novembre 2017)

maxime44 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, cela m'apparait plus comme étant un "gadget", mais bon pourquoi pas ^^ à voir à l'usage.
> Le plus important pour moi, c'était d'avoir des avis sur l'autonomie du téléphone.
> Je sais que ce n'est pas le point fort des iPhones, donc je voulais prendre "le meilleur" des deux.
> Mon xperia tient à peine 1/2 journée en utilisation normale (consultation mail, navigation et réseaux sociaux), je ne voudrais pas me retrouver dans la même situation avec un nouveau mobile
> ...


En ce qui me concerne, tout fonctionnait parfaitement


----------



## maxime44 (27 Novembre 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, tout fonctionnait parfaitement



Ok cool, 
merci à toi d'avoir répondu à mes questions !


----------



## jmaubert (27 Novembre 2017)

Si çà a pu t'aider, tant mieux ! Bon achat quelqu'il soit


----------



## ibabar (29 Novembre 2017)

Azureus89 a dit:


> Je tiens 4h30 4h45! Et je n’es aucun réseau sociaux je consulte seulement Instagram sans m’y attarder et un peu de YouTube


As-tu pensé à faire une recalibration de la batterie, ça me paraît extrêmement peu comme autonomie!!! Et iOS 11 n'est pas la cause de tous les maux...
Utilises-tu WhatsApp? Google Maps? avec Facebook, ces 3 là sont des sangsues pour la batterie. As-tu des apps qui fonctionnement en arrière-plan (en particulier pour la géolocalisation: je pense à Happn, Waze, Uber mais il y en a plein d'autres...)? As-tu paramétré ton iPhone pour économiser de la batterie?



jmaubert a dit:


> L'autonomie était bonne sur le 7 et supérieure ( 1h ou 2h en plus ) sur le 8 avec la même utilisation


Apple améliore l'optimisation de l'énergie d'une génération à l'autre (le 7 avait aussi de mémoire une batterie plus petite que le 6s).
Ne pas oublier non plus qu'une batterie ça s'use! Nul doute qu'au bout d'un an, l'autonomie sera plus faible qu'au sortir de la boîte après l'achat.



jmaubert a dit:


> Le 8 a également " l'avantage " de la recharge sans fil



_Pardon_...
@maxime44 l'a bien défini: si ta voiture n'est pas équipée, si tu n'es pas dans une activité professionnelle qui te fait l'utiliser et devoir le charger fréquemment par petites doses (je pense à un agent immobilier), si tu n'as pas trop d'arthrose qui t'empêcherait de plugger un embout lightning, tant que la charge sera aussi lente (j'attends le prix de l'AirPower comme acte 2 de la blague...) et tant que les ERP ne disposent pas de ces socles (CHR notamment)... la charge par induction restera un gadget 



maxime44 a dit:


> Le plus important pour moi, c'était d'avoir des avis sur l'autonomie du téléphone.
> Je sais que ce n'est pas le point fort des iPhones, donc je voulais prendre "le meilleur" des deux


Les iPhone 4.7" n'ont jamais été des chameaux, dans la droite lignée des 5 et 5s, contrairement aux iPhone 5.5" qui ont dès le 6 Plus fait l'unanimité en terme de "bonne" autonomie.
Le SE constitue un OVNI puisqu'il a les entrailles d'un 6s (à part un écran hors d'âge) et qu'il lui met une claque niveau autonomie (tout en étant plus petit, et avec une capacité batterie bien moindre!!), mais c'est un petit 4" comme tu l'as dit.



maxime44 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de ios 11 ? Il y a des bugs sur le 8 comme sur les autres iphones ? Ou ça été mieux géré ?


L'iPhone a été pensé autour d'iOS 11, donc sur le principe, ce sera toujours mieux qu'un iPhone plus vieux qui a migré vers cette MàJ.
Mais je m'insurge contre toute cette désinformation faite autour d'iOS 11. Je l'ai et il marche impeccablement (sur un 7 Plus), et ce depuis le jour de la sortie. Bien sûr il y a toujours des ralentissements et une autonomie pas optimisée sur iOS 11.0 (c'était le cas avec 10.0: on a entendu les mêmes critiques qui pleuraient iOS 9...), ça s'améliore vite et dans les 2 mois on a iOS 11.2 (qui est généralement une bonne version, stable et optimisée, qui corrige les bêta par ailleurs comme le mode Portrait).

Pour un usage "normal" (je pense que c'est le cas sans quoi tu t'intéresserais directement à un 8 Plus ou un X), je ne suis pas certain que le delta entre un 7 et un 8 soit pertinent (au regard du prix).


----------



## Everyc (4 Décembre 2017)

salut j'ai effectuée mon switch il y a peu je suis partie d'un samsung s7 edge à un iphone 7 plus, je ne sais pas si mon retour t'aidera mais je l'espère.
Tout d'abord la taille de l'écran c'est vrai que le 7plus est plus grand que mon s7edge pas de beaucoup mais c'est étonnant. Par contre on s'y fais très vite. 
L'autonomie m'a étonné pour le moment je tien de 7h à 23H en utilisation relativement intensive jeux, mail appel, sms, internet musique. Enfin je le ménage pas. Je ne connais pas son petit frère le 7 mais si il tient aussi bien que le 7 plus cela ne devrais pas te poser de problème. Si tu as besoin ou plus de question n'hésite pas je t'aiderai.


----------

